#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Анушая

## fkruk

Коллеги, предлагаю обсудить этот термин.
Пятый раздел "Абхидхармакоши" озаглавлен "Анушая-нирдеша", в русском переводе -  "Учение об аффектах", но обычно сам этот термин переводят как "аффективные предрасположенности". Вайбхашики причисляли анушая к дхармам, не связанным с сознанием, т.е. к таким, существование которых устанавливается путем суждения, а не путем прямого восприятия. Саутрантики вообще отказывались признавать анушая реальной сущностью, понимая под этим предрасположенность сознания к тому или иному типу аффективности. 
Вот мои вопросы:
Анушая во всех школах трактуются как "аффекты в их непроявленном состоянии"? В Тхераваде тоже? В Тхераваде признаются дхармы не связанные с сознанием и, если да, то куда относят анушая? Остальные вопросы - по ходу обсуждения.

----------


## sergey

Признаться, до Вашего постинга термин мне был знаком на слух, но что он означает, не сказал бы.
Могу высказать некоторые соображения на основе "здравого смысла".
Если судить просто, то анусая действительно не воспринимается непосредственно: мы ведь видим проявление страсти, а не наличествующую страсть в характере. Характер нам становится известен через проявления в поступках. 
Есть история, не помню точно, в сутрах или где-то еще, про домохозяйку, о которой шла слава как об имеющей хороший характер. Ее служанка решила ее проверить и трижды поздно вставала утром. Сначала отделалась выговором, а потом хозяйка ее отлупила. Будда прокомментрировал это в том смысле, что хозяйка еще не избавилась от гнева. Это анусая? Думаю, что да.

Предполагаю, что при наличии сидх можно и непосредственно воспринимать чужую анусаю (предрасположенность). Вот пример, м.б. не совсем в точку. В комментариях к Дхаммападе есть история: группа монахов остановилась на период дождей в деревне, где мать старосты деревни построила для них хижины и кормила их. Она попросила их научить ее дхьяне. Они обучили ее созерцанию 32 частей тела. "Матикамата усердно занималась практикой и обрела три Пути и три Плода вместе с Различающей мудростью и сверхъестественными способностями, даже раньше, чем монахи. 
Выйдя из блаженства обретения Пути и Плода, она огляделась Божественным зрением (Dibbachakku) и увидела, что монахи еще не обрели Пути. Она также поняла, что у этих монахов есть способность достигнуть архатства, но что им нужна подходящая еда. Поэтому она приготовила хорошую, отборную пищу для них. С подходящей пищей и правильным усилием монахи достигли истинной сосредоточенности и, в конце концов, достигли состояния архатов."
Сам термин в сутрах встречается и перечислено 7 видов анусая.

В 1 томе Абхидхармакоши упоминается дхарма "авиджняпти", относящаяся к рупа - в доступном мне в сети переводе  карик про нее сказано:
Колеблющаяся мысль и состояние без нее,
Благоприятное и неблагоприятное ее сплетение -
Производное Великих элементов.
Оно именуется внешне непроявленным.
В комментарии на карику, насколько помню, написано, что называется она так вследствие того, что недоступна внешнему восприятию. Это, возможно, имеет отношение к вопросу. Однако, Васубандху, если не ошибаюсь, не был тхеравадином.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Анушая во всех школах трактуются как "аффекты в их непроявленном состоянии"? В Тхераваде тоже?


Просто "предрасположенность", "привычная склонность".

Подробная классификация и ссылки есть в словаре Ньянатилоки.

http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb/dic_idx.html
http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb/dic3_a2.htm

В частности, там говорится:

According to Kath. several ancient Buddhist schools erroneously held the opinion that the anusayas, as such, meant merely latent, hence karmically neutral qualities, which however Contradicts the Theraváda conception. 




> В Тхераваде признаются дхармы не связанные с сознанием и, если да, то куда относят анушая?


Я не встречал такой классификации в Тхераваде.

----------


## fkruk

sergey и Ассаджи
Насколько я понимаю, под анушая как "аффективными предрасположенностями" в "Абхидхармакоше" имеется в виду не "аффекты, недоступные взору внешнего наблюдателя", а та форма, в которой аффекты существуют, когда они не находятся в проявленном, "взрывном", состоянии. Аффект находится в проявленном состоянии, если он "захватил" сознание, пусть даже по поведению человека это незаметно.  Но сознание ведь не всегда находится в состоянии одержимости аффектами. Иногда сознанием руководят и благие дхармы. Спрашивается, как существуют аффекты в те моменты, когда сознание определяется благими дхармами? В одном моменте не могут сосуществовать аффект и его противоположность. Но если в данный момент аффект не существует, то откуда он появляется в последствии? Разве из благого может родиться неблагое? Вайбхашики считали, что аффект даже в благой момент сознания существует реально, но с сознанием он не связан - он существует как санскара, не входящая в содержание сознания. Это и есть анушая. Саутрантики, которые отказывали в реальном существовании дхармам, не связанным с сознанием, считали, что нет реальной дхармы "аффект в непроявленном состоянии", что под латентным существованием аффекта подразумевается просто привычка, предрасположенность к определенному типу реагирования.
Видимо это совпадает с точкой зрения Тхеравады?
Но мне непонятно, что такое привычка с точки зрения теории дхарм? Есть такая дхарма  - привычка, и ее можно усмотреть в потоке непосредственно в данный момент? Или привычка - это просто словесное обозначение ситуации, когда один и тот же тип реагирования, поведения, повторяется вновь и вновь?

----------


## Ассаджи

Вернусь к моему излюбленному взаимообусловленному возникновению.

Вот, например, в окне щель. Летом ничего, тепло. А зимой дует. Именно от этой простой метафоры произошло слово "асава" - "протечка".

Или вот программа работает, но в определенных ситуациях в ней происходит сбой. Это уже "баг".

Или вот еще одна буддийская метафора: в ходе течения воды она образует русло. Потом, когда она течет снова, она идет по тому же руслу.

По этому поводу могут сказать много умных слов нейрофизиологи.

Или, скажем, нарушена изоляция, и между проводами возникает короткое замыкание. Оно еще больше разрушает изоляцию, и когда снова включают ток, замыкание возникает снова.

Так ли уж важно, существует ли, и в какой форме, порок, когда он не проявляется? Можно ли назвать костром дрова, когда они не горят? "Существует" или "не существует" - это уже скорее из области метафизики. В буддизме традиции тхеравада говорится о взаимообусловленном возникновении.

Учение Будды направлено прежде на выявление и устранение этих пороков. В модели взаимообусловленного возникновения порок представляет собой причинно-следственную связь. Например, я вижу шоколад - возникает ассоциация с предыдущим случаем съедания шоколада - возникает чувство удовольствия от шоколада - возникает жажда шоколада - жажда искажает восприятие, апперцепцию, чувства и целеполагание - я кидаюсь на шоколад и съедаю его вместе с фольгой и оберткой. В общем, почти по Павлову.

Соответственно, для устранения этих пороков рекомендуется исследование этих причинно-следственных связей, и приобретение способности управлять ими.

----------


## fkruk

Ассаджи, тогда у меня три вопроса. 
1. Если анушая - это просто привычка к аффективному реагированию, тогда любому аффекту соответствует привычка к нему, и в чем же тогда смысл выделения особого списка из семи составляющих?
2. Непосредственной причиной (или условием?) замыкания является нарушение изоляции. Если в данный момент изоляция нарушена, то в следующий момент может возникнуть замыкание. Что является непосредственной причиной возникновения аффекта во "взрывном" состоянии и является ли эта причина сама по себе аффектом?
3. Хочется замечать аффекты прежде, чем они возникнут. Потому что, когда аффект возник, то обычно бывает уже поздно - либо он свое черное дело уже сделал, либо сознание настолько захвачено аффектом, что подавляется само желание ему противодействовать. Есть ли в психическом потоке такая специфическая вещь как "готовность породить аффект" и поддается ли она отслеживанию на этапе более раннем, чем возникновение самого аффекта?

----------


## Ассаджи

> 1. Если анушая - это просто привычка к аффективному реагированию, тогда любому аффекту соответствует привычка к нему, и в чем же тогда смысл выделения особого списка из семи составляющих?


Анусая - это предрасположенность, склонность. Давайте различать буддизм и психологическую интерпретацию "аффективного реагирования". "Реакция" - это общее название для итога сложного взаимодействия причинно-следственных связей.

Анусая - это то, из-за чего возможен "пробой", из-за чего, например, ненависть воздействует на апперцепцию. Проявляться это может уже в виде гнева.

Смысл здесь не философский, а практический, то есть выведен из наблюдений. Будда, наблюдая эти предрасположенности, предложил эту классификацию, с тем чтобы было легче их распознавать и устранять.




> 2. Непосредственной причиной (или условием?) замыкания является нарушение изоляции. Если в данный момент изоляция нарушена, то в следующий момент может возникнуть замыкание. Что является непосредственной причиной возникновения аффекта во "взрывном" состоянии и является ли эта причина сама по себе аффектом?


О нарушении изоляции невозможно определенно сказать заранее. Иногда она утоньшена, но действует, а иногда она есть, но не выдерживает. Кроме толщины изоляции, есть еще фактор напряжения. Например, то, что в повседневной жизни практически незаметно, в джхане или в стрессовой ситуации может быть крупным пороком.

Вот, например, Вы хотите проехать из Бердичева в Жмеринку. Является ли помехой этому камень, лежащий на повороте в Белой Церкви?




> 3. Хочется замечать аффекты прежде, чем они возникнут. Потому что, когда аффект возник, то обычно бывает уже поздно - либо он свое черное дело уже сделал, либо сознание настолько захвачено аффектом, что подавляется само желание ему противодействовать. Есть ли в психическом потоке такая специфическая вещь как "готовность породить аффект" и поддается ли она отслеживанию на этапе более раннем, чем возникновение самого аффекта?


Как можно отследить невозникшее?
Вот, например, программы тестируют по отдельным функциям. Точно так же можно проводить тестирование по отдельным сферам восприятия и кхандхам.
А мосты проверяют нагрузкой. Аналогично пороки становятся более заметными в состоянии джханы.
Если порок проявился в повседневной жизни - тоже хорошо, можно исследовать телесные процессы конструирования, чувства, состояния ума, помехи и недостаточно развитые факторы, с ним связанные.

----------


## yogic

> Хочется замечать аффекты прежде, чем они возникнут


 Неоднократно замечал, на несловесном уровне: "сейчас может возникнуть аффект. Что делать?" И мог заранее повлиять на свой способ реагирования.

----------


## sergey

To fkruk:

Я понял, что Вы говорите о склонности, которая может проявиться. В начале своего первого ответа я об этом в общем-то и писал. Специально поискал в канонических текстах ответ на Ваш вопрос, но такого, чтобы анусая относили к дхаммам, недоступным для прямого восприятия, не нашел. В тех найденных мной местах, где это слово используется, каких-то особых определений его нет. Вообще склонность - вещь, всем из жизненного опыта знакомая. Почему выделяют именно семь анусая, а именно: склонность к чувственой страсти, гневу, мнениям, сомнениям, гордости, страсти быть, неведению? Тоже не знаю, возможно, что есть существенные основания для этого. Вообще - это обычное дело: пять сил, семь звеньев пробуждения, десять неблагих деяний, восьмизвенный путь, пять препятствий, десять уз (ср. с анусая), три корня: алчность, ненависть и неведение.
Вот две сутры об анусая: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../an07-011.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../an07-012.html
Во второй говорится, что с оставлением и разрушением семи анусая святая жизнь исполнена (brahmacariyam vussati).
Еще приведу текст первой на пали, чтобы продемонстрировать лишний раз, как на нем все кратко и просто:

Anusaya suttam 

 Sattime bhikkhave, anusaya. Katame satta: 
Kamaraganusayo, patighanusayo, ditthanusayo, vicikicchanusayo, mananusayo, bhavaraganusayo, avijjanusayo. 
Ime kho bhikkhave, satta anusayati. 

Satta - семь.

В Абхидхамма-питаке, в книге Ямакапакарана, есть целый большой раздел, посвященный Анусая, но у меня этот текст есть только на пали, т.е. он практически недоступен.

----------


## Ассаджи

Вот нашел до-буддийскую метафору, из которой взят этот термин, в словаре Монье-Вильямса:

anushaya
m. close connection as with a consequence , close attachment to any object ; *(in phil.) the consequence or result of an act (which clings to it and causes the soul after enjoying the temporary freedom from transmigration to enter other bodies)* ; repentance , regret ; hatred ; ancient or intense enmity ; (%{I}) f. a4 disease of the feet , a boil or abscess on the upper part ; a boil on the head.

Будда использовал этот термин как часть индийского наследия.

Интересна цитата из Йога-сутры 4.28.2:

Подобно тому, как аффекты, находясь в состоянии прокаленных на огне семян, лишаются способности к прорастанию, так и прошлые формирующие факторы, находясь в состоянии семян, прокаленных на огне знания, не способны порождать [новые] представления.

Однако формирующие факторы [различающего] знания находятся [как бы] в дремлющем состоянии вплоть до полного исчерпания функции сознания и потому [здесь] не рассматриваются.

Вот статья про "анусая" со ссылками на литературу:
http://www.dhammastudy.com/cetasikas25.html

Не то чтобы анусая были недоступны прямому опыту - они-то доступны, но чтобы их выявить и устранить, приходится попотеть, развивая осознанность, сосредоточение и проникновение.

----------


## fkruk

> Не то чтобы анусая были недоступны прямому опыту - они-то доступны, но чтобы их выявить и устранить, приходится попотеть, развивая осознанность, сосредоточение и проникновение.


Собственно это мне и хотелось понять, в этом хотелось убедиться - скрытая аффективность скрыта не абсолютно, это просто очень трудноразличимая составляющая потока. 
Спасибо всем за ответы и ссылки!
Мой интерес к этой теме был инициирован не только публикацией очередных томов "Абхидхармакоши", но вполне практической потребностью. Анализируя, почему одна аффективная склонность, возвращается снова и снова, после продолжительных периодов, казалось бы, полного отсутствия, я заметил, что ее возрождение, кроме благоприятных условий - (малая осознанность, отсутствие спокойствия сознания, сильный внешний стимул) предваряется  удивительной вещью - появлением некой специфической одобрительной готовностью к аффекту. То есть, состояния одержимости еще нет, даже сам аффект вроде бы еще не возник, но внутреннее принятие его уже произошло, осталось дождаться только появления прочих условий.

----------


## madigeyev

> _Первоначальное сообщение от fkruk_ 
> *Анализируя, почему одна аффективная склонность, возвращается снова и снова, после продолжительных периодов, казалось бы, полного отсутствия, я заметил, что ее возрождение, кроме благоприятных условий - (малая осознанность, отсутствие спокойствия сознания, сильный внешний стимул) предваряется  удивительной вещью - появлением некой специфической одобрительной готовностью к аффекту. То есть, состояния одержимости еще нет, даже сам аффект вроде бы еще не возник, но внутреннее принятие его уже произошло, осталось дождаться только появления прочих условий.*


Я тоже замечал за собой подобное. Сегодня утром проанализировал - у меня получается, что такая "готовность к аффекту" обычно появляется, когда я сосредоточен на чем-то своем (куда-то очень тороплюсь, занят чем-то интересным), и вдруг появляется препятствие (нет автобуса, кто-то отвлекает). Тогда проявляется аффект в виде раздражения/гнева, но перед этим, действительно, как и указал fkruk, возникает "одобрительная готовность к аффекту" - в виде убежденности, что _я прав_, а мне кто-то _мешает_. 
Причина этого вроде бы ясна - эгоцентризм. Но, насколько я понимаю, под анусаей понимается нечто иное.

----------


## Ассаджи

Если тупо взять определение "анусая" из Висуддхимагги 22.60 как устойчивой предпосылки возникновения аффекта, то эгоцентризм вписывается в эту категорию.

----------


## madigeyev

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ассаджи_ 
> *Если тупо взять определение "анусая" из Висуддхимагги 22.60 как устойчивой предпосылки возникновения аффекта, то эгоцентризм вписывается в эту категорию.*


Но мне кажется, что "эгоцентризм" - это универсальное "омрачение", к которому в конечном итоге сводятся все аффекты. Но если взять классификацию семи "анусай", то, наверное, то, что я описал, больше подходит под гордыню (англ. _conceit_, не знаю, как на пали)

----------

